# Pergament



## Dark_Fighter (9. Dezember 2004)

Ich will ein Wallaper machen und das soll ein Pergament werden.Jedoch finde ich nichts das passt habe zwar ein paar Tutorials gefunden, die aber nicht dem entsprechen was ich mir vorstelle und bei Bildvorlagen stimmt das Format nicht. Bei Aktionen das gleiche sind alle nicht schön.

Kennt ihr ein Tutorial oder könnt ihr mir erklären wie ich sowas wie auf diesem Bild hier unten hinbekomme? Die Einrisse können etwas größer sein es soll ja 1600x1200 werden.


----------



## da_Dj (9. Dezember 2004)

Da würde ich mir das Quellbild glaub ich lieber so suchen, vernünftiges Pergament braucht viel Arbeit, also wenn es nicht zangsläufig was eigenes sein muss ...


----------



## Dark_Fighter (9. Dezember 2004)

Es gibt nur leider kein Pergament das 1500 Pixel Brei und 1200 Pixel hoch ist. Und die Meisten haben schon Schatten drin oder sind gerollt, so das Drehen nicht gut kommt. Noch dazu gibt es auch keine so großen pergamente.


----------



## Philip Kurz (9. Dezember 2004)

... aber du könntest Stockphotos als Strukturvorlage benutzen, farblich anpassen und dann als ein Pergament verwenden. Wenn es dann zum "Altern" kommt, sind die Tutorials von Dubtastic wohl ungeschlagen: http://www.dubtastic.com/tutorials.php - dieses Prinzip funktioniert schließlich nicht nur bei "richtigen" Photos.


----------



## Dark_Fighter (10. Dezember 2004)

Ich finde nix wo gib es denn gute Pergament Photos, habe hier schon viele Stockphotolinks probiert. Vorallem das Färben bekomme ich nicht hin wenn ich was habe was passt ist es zu hell hat da wer einen Tipp ?


----------



## Philip Kurz (10. Dezember 2004)

Dann solltest du besser nach Texturen als nach Stockphotos suchen ... oder dir selber ein Pergament "basteln" ?!

Um den Farbton anzupassen gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten: Farbton/Sättigung, Helligkeit/Kontrast, Tonwertkorrektur etc.. Das dürfte ein wenig arbeitsintensiv werden, aber naja


----------



## Dark_Fighter (10. Dezember 2004)

Ja will es ja auch eher selber basteln aber ich weiss net wie ich da anfangen soll. Hab auch mal versucht Aktionen zu verbessern, aber mit wenig erfolg. Das mit der Farbe habe ich etwas hinbekommen aber den rest...


----------



## Philip Kurz (10. Dezember 2004)

Mit "selber basteln" meine ich wirklich basteln ^^
Mit anderen Worten, ein etwas dickeres Stück Papier ordentlich bearbeiten und dann scannen bzw. photographieren.
Hier in Berlin haben wir z.B. auch einen netten Laden namens "Modulor" wo man ungefähr alles kriegt, was Modellbau etc. angeht. Vielleicht kennst du einen ähnlichen Laden und kaufst dir ein Pergament. Das wäre nich besonders kreativ, aber wenn du es dringend brauchst, eine Möglichkeit


----------



## Dark_Fighter (10. Dezember 2004)

Wenn nicht überlege ich mir halt was andere für das WP aber ist halt so mittelatler und da würde das gut passen vielleicht versuche ich es mit so altem Metall ist einfacher ... hoffe ich


----------



## Boromir (11. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Dark Fighter,

mit Pergament hat's bei mir auch nicht geklappt, habe bei mir aber noch was gefunden was zum Mittelalter passen könnte.
Sieht aus wie abgelatschter Holzfußboden, der Beleuchtungseffekt ist im Original weg.

Boromir

Bild:


----------



## Dark_Fighter (11. Dezember 2004)

Stimmt könnte auch passen haste einen Link dazu? Gibts das größer?


----------



## Jens B. (11. Dezember 2004)

Ich habs selbst mal probiert, weis aber nicht, wie ich diesen Rand hinbekomme. Ich hab mir 2 Vorlagen geschnappt, ein paar Licht und überblendefekte benutzt und fertig. Wirklich mögen tu ich das Erbegnis aber eigentlich nur in der oberen rechten Ecke....

Grüße,
Jens


----------



## holzoepfael (11. Dezember 2004)

Interessante Aufgabe. Ich werde mich auch mal daran machen und es versuchen, wenns geklappt habe sage ich Bescheid....

mfg holzoepfael


----------



## extracuriosity (11. Dezember 2004)

Wenn´s dir so reicht, wie im Anhang, verfass ich gern ein kurzes Tutorial, wie´s geht.


----------



## Dark_Fighter (11. Dezember 2004)

Jo wäre nett, wenn du ein kleines Tutorial machst extracuriosity. Baldir versucht mir das Holz zu geben das es passt. Ich kann ja dann 2 Wallaper machen oder es kombinieren.


----------



## Boromir (11. Dezember 2004)

Hallo extracuriosity,

sieht super aus, das Tut würde mich auch interessieren.
Wie lange brauchst du dafür?
Bis dann

Boromir


----------



## blue lord (12. Dezember 2004)

Mich würde das Tut auch interessieren, da ich auch ein Pergament brauche.


----------



## extracuriosity (12. Dezember 2004)

Ich versuche das Tutorial bis heute am frühen Abend auf meinen Webspace zu laden und gebe es dann hier an die Tutorialsektion weiter.


----------



## Boromir (12. Dezember 2004)

Ich bedanke mich schon mal vorab.

Gruß

Boromir


----------



## blue lord (12. Dezember 2004)

Ich bedanke mich ebenfalls schonmal im Vorab.


----------



## holzoepfael (12. Dezember 2004)

Glückwunsch extracuriosity. Mir ist es irgendwie nicht so recht gelungen. Bin mal gespannt, wie du das gelöst hast...

mfg holzoepfael


----------



## extracuriosity (12. Dezember 2004)

Ich kann das Tutorial erst morgen nachmittag online stellen. Ich hab´s zwar fertig geschrieben, aber der HTML Code steht noch nicht.
Also dann bis morgen.


----------



## extracuriosity (13. Dezember 2004)

Hier kommt der Link für´s Tutorial.

Viel Spass damit

http://www.bloodsite.de/pergament.htm


----------



## holzoepfael (13. Dezember 2004)

Vielen Dank extracuriosity !
Habs bereits geschafft und bin mit dem Ergebniss zufrieden...

mfg holzoepfael


----------



## Boromir (13. Dezember 2004)

Hallo extra........,

hab das Tutorial gerade gespeichert, echt super gemacht.
Werde mich gleich ransetzen.

Gruß

Boromir


----------



## Dark_Fighter (13. Dezember 2004)

Thx deins schaut echt realistischer aus wie meine bisherigen Versuche. Hier mal was ich selber ohne das Tutorial gemacht hatte, ist doch besser geworden als ich mir erwartet hätte..


----------



## holzoepfael (13. Dezember 2004)

dark fighter, das sieht nicht schlecht aus, aber nicht so grosse ähnlichkeit mit pergament....


----------



## Dark_Fighter (13. Dezember 2004)

Naja ist auch von 1600 runtergemacht deswgen alles etwas verschwommen, aber in Groß schau es ganz gut.


----------

